# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Tips and tricks - kako omekšati pelene bez sušilice?

## kahna

Jer mi je dojadilo ono "trljaj da omekša" pa sam ih počela nositi k mami u sušilicu (skoro do kraja osušene na zraku),
aliiii su mi na Muticama počele pucati gumice   :Crying or Very sad:  
i rekla sam da nema šanse da ih više stavim u to "čudo".

E sad, ovo trljaj da omekša je djelotvorno, ali - bole ruke, dugo traje i kuća mi puna prašine   :Rolling Eyes:  


Pliz.....

----------


## pomikaki

ja ih nisam nikad omekšavala, dodavala sam malo octa umjesto omekšivača (prije nego sam počela stavljati sodu, jer ne smiješ i jedno i drugo). Je li to uopće potrebno?

----------


## kahna

Ma ja perem sa sodom i nekad ubacim ocat (kaj se ne smije zajedno?), 
ali kad se osuše, na to mislim.
Bilo da ih sušim vani, unutra na stalku ili na radijatoru.
Jako su krute i nekako ih treba omekšati.

----------


## Fidji

Sušilica je ipak zakon za to.

Možda da ih staviš drugi put na neki program za nježno rublje ili samo na hladno puhanje i ubaciš još koji ručnik unutra da se tumbaju na mekanom.

Meni je nevjerojatno koliko sušilica mucica raspuše na onaj filter.

----------


## aishwarya

> Jer mi je dojadilo ono "trljaj da omekša" pa sam ih počela nositi k mami u sušilicu (skoro do kraja osušene na zraku),
> aliiii su mi na Muticama počele pucati gumice   
> i rekla sam da nema šanse da ih više stavim u to "čudo".
> 
> E sad, ovo trljaj da omekša je djelotvorno, ali - bole ruke, dugo traje i kuća mi puna prašine   
> 
> 
> Pliz.....


ili si zaglavila s muttićima iz loše serije kojima puca gumica ili može biti da si ih sušila na previsokoj temperaturi. Ja stalno sušim u sušilici i nisam imala problema s pucanjem gume

----------


## aishwarya

i da, mislim da sušilici nema zamjene, vidjela sam da na HC savjetuju malo Ecover omekšivača tu i tamo (ima ga i kod nas), ali meni je to čudno  :/

----------


## kahna

Joj, to mi uopće nije palo na pamet  :Sad:  
A jš sam se pohvalila TB kak mi nije niti jedna pukla, tam negdje prošle godine.

a sušim na medium  :/ i nikad duže od 30-35 min.

OT -da se javim Michelle?
To je ona negdje rekla da su te neke loše gumice ili su cure tako zaključile?

----------


## aishwarya

> Joj, to mi uopće nije palo na pamet  
> A jš sam se pohvalila TB kak mi nije niti jedna pukla, tam negdje prošle godine.
> 
> a sušim na medium  :/ i nikad duže od 30-35 min.
> 
> OT -da se javim Michelle?
> To je ona negdje rekla da su te neke loše gumice ili su cure tako zaključile?


Napisala sam odgovor i došla E. i ugasila mi komp   :Laughing:  
Ja joj se ne bih javljala nego bih pokušala naći neku šivalicu da mi popravi - kad prođe neki rok vjerojatno više ne poravlja greške o svom trošku, vrlo vjerojatno bi i zamijenila gumice besplatno, ali poštarina u dva smjera mi je too much. Osim toga, čitala sam da nije brza s popravcima, ne bi mi se dalo čekat dva-tri mjeseca na pelenu

----------


## Lapis

možda stvarno postoji loša serija, jer ja imam par muttica koje se već nekih godinu i pol suše samo u sušilici i sve 5. s tim da se moje suše duže od pola sata. meni se ne da petljati sa sušenjem u sušilici, pa malo luftanja vani i to. drugi je par rukava što su nam samo za šminku, jer im je upijanje ravno nuli.

----------


## kahna

> možda stvarno postoji loša serija, jer ja imam par muttica koje se već nekih godinu i pol suše samo u sušilici i sve 5. s tim da se moje suše duže od pola sata. meni se ne da petljati sa sušenjem u sušilici, pa malo luftanja vani i to. drugi je par rukava što su nam samo za šminku,* jer im je upijanje ravno nuli*.


Vidiš kod nas baš suprotno.
Kad znam da ga možda neću moći presvući unutar 2 sata, obavezno stavim mutticu.

No dobro, znači s pelenama u sušilicu i to je to   8) 
Vidim da nema nekih tips & tricks  8)

----------


## aishwarya

Kad smo već otišle u tom smjeru,  :Laughing:  
samo da još pitam kako izgledaju te pelene kojima je pukla guma, meni se to samo dogodilo na jednoj SC i obje strane su se skroz izravnale kao da nema unutra ništa   :shock: 
I mislim da ta niti jednom nije bila u sušilici

----------


## kahna

Nisu se skroz izravnale, samo "mjestimično" pelena je i dalje dobra, ali me strah da to ne ide dalje.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ma ja perem sa sodom i nekad ubacim ocat (kaj se ne smije zajedno?),


Navodno ne, tako uvijek cure navode kad se spominje pranje sa sodom, ali zapravo  znam zašto. Soda i ocat reagiraju, to već svi znamo, ali zapravo ne znam kako to utječe na pelene.

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma ja perem sa sodom i nekad ubacim ocat (kaj se ne smije zajedno?), 
> 
> 
> Navodno ne, tako uvijek cure navode kad se spominje pranje sa sodom, ali zapravo  znam zašto. Soda i ocat reagiraju, to već svi znamo, ali zapravo ne znam kako to utječe na pelene.


Nisam nikad stavila baš u glavno pranje sve zajedno.
Sodu di ide prašak, a ocat tam di ide omekšivać.
Nema šanse da se pomješaju.

----------

